# 7. Fränkische Schweiz Rad- und Mountainbike Marathon am 14. und 15. Mai in Litzendorf



## Streckenchef (3. Mai 2011)

[FONT="][SIZE=4] Der Fränkische-Schweiz-Mountainbike-Marathon (FSMM) startet auch dieses Jahr in der Gemeinde Litzendorf. Der beliebte Saisonauftakt vor den Toren der Weltkulturerbestadt Bamberg lockt alle Jahre wieder Biker aus ganz Deutschland und dem benachbarten Ausland an, die ein sportliches Wochenende in der Region verbringen möchten und dabei das erste Race-Highlight der Saison erleben wollen. 
[/SIZE][/FONT][SIZE=4][IMG]http://www.abload.de/img/img_4803zqct.jpg[/IMG]
[/SIZE] [FONT="] Bereits am Samstag findet der Fränkische Schweiz Radmarathon auf der Straße statt (Strecken: 35, 90, 160 km). Alle Rennradler können sich hier mit anderen messen oder einfach eine gemeinsame Ausfahrt mit Gleichgesinnten ohne Zeitmessung und Ergebnislisten drehen. [/FONT]
   [FONT="][SIZE=4]Zu dem Radmarathon werden ca. 400 Teilnehmer erwartet.[/SIZE][/FONT][SIZE=4]
[/SIZE]   [FONT="]Die einfachere Einsteigerrunde über Buttenheim (35 km) ist auf für begeisterte Tourenradler oder Familien geeignet. 
Ambitionierte biegen danach in Litzendorf rechts ab und erklimmen die Kehren des Ellerbergs in Richtung Heiligenstadt (Gesamt: 90 km).[/FONT]
   [FONT="][SIZE=4]Wer dann noch nicht genug hat, verpflegt sich erneut im Litzendorfer Stadion und geht auf die C-Schleife in Richtung Kleinziegenfelder Tal, wo erneut einige knackige Anstiege zu bezwingen sind.
Im Ziel hat man dann ordentliche 160 km und über 2.000 Höhenmeter in den Wadeln!

Am Sonntag startet dann der FSMM, zu dem ca. 700 Mountainbiker erwartet werden. Die geänderte, nun etwas anspruchsvollere Strecke hat neben vielen knackigen Steigungen auch einige neue Singletrails aufzuwarten. Vom Litzendorfer Fußballstadion geht es zuerst auf den Geisberg, den mit 585 Metern höchsten Punkt der Region und weiter über eine steile Rampe durch Lindach zur ersten Verpflegungsstation hinunter nach Lohndorf. Danach ist der extrem steile Anstieg (Lohndorfer Mauer) zu bezwingen. Über Neudorf führt ein Trail bis zur Wallfahrtskirche Gügel. Bei der anschließenden Abfahrt hat man einen schönen Ausblick auf die mittelalterliche Giechburg. Auf dieser Runde erschließen die Teilnehmer ein paar der schönsten Ausflugsziele der Region. Dem Ziel entgegen müssen die Biker dann noch den dritten großen Anstieg zum Schammelsberg bezwingen. 

Neben dem bewährten Rahmenprogramm im Start-/Zielbereich des Sportgeländes des ASV Naisa-Litzendorf mit BMX Show auf einer Halfpipe, einer Bike-Messe und einer Showeinlage der Kunstradfahrer, Moderation, DJ und Bewirtung gibt es dieses Jahr wieder ein Kids-Bike-Race für Jahrgänge von U9 bis U15 im Bereich des Stadions. Je nach Alter haben die Kids verschieden Rundenzahlen zu absolvieren. Im Anschluss an die Siegerehrungen wartet auf alle Teilnehmer und Zuschauer eine große Verlosung mit schönen und wertvollen Sachpreisen und bei einer wunderbaren Brotzeit des ASV Naisa der gemütliche Ausklang des siebten FSMM.[/SIZE][/FONT][SIZE=4]

[B][COLOR=#000000][FONT="]Preise[/FONT][/COLOR][/B][/SIZE]      

    [FONT="][SIZE=4]Für die schnellsten drei Fahrer der längsten Distanz gibt es Preisgeld.Wertvolle Sachpreise gibt es für die ersten drei aller weiteren Klassen. Alle Teilnehmer erhalten ein Erinnerungsgeschenk. Für den jüngsten und ältesten Finisher sowie für das Team welches die meisten Kilometer zurückgelegt hat, gibt es einen schönen Pokal. Jeder Teilnehmer erhält ein reichhaltiges Startpaket (u. A. Finisher T-Shirt im Marathon-Design) und nach der Siegerehrung werden Tombolapreise im Wert von ca. 3000 Euro unter allen anwesenden Fahrern und Zuschauern verlost.[/SIZE][/FONT][SIZE=4]
[B][COLOR=#000000][FONT="]Junior Challenge am 15. Mai[/FONT][/COLOR][/B][/SIZE]   

    [FONT="][SIZE=4]Dein Sohn oder deine Tochter möchte auch gern ein Rennen fahren musste bisher aber immer zuhause bleiben? Kein Problem, dieses Jahr gibt es im Rahmen der Ritchey Junior Challenge die Möglichkeit. Für die vier Klassen U9 bis U15 bieten wir einen kleinen Rundkurs im Start-/Zielbereich an. Die U17 und U19 darf bereits die Kurzstrecke des Marathons fahren. Jeder Teilnehmer bekommt einen kleinen Sachpreis.[/SIZE][/FONT][SIZE=4]


[/SIZE]         [FONT="]Weitere Infos und Online-Voranmeldung bis 10. Mai unter www.bikemarathon.net oder[/FONT]
   [FONT="][SIZE=4][URL="http://www.rad-marathon.net/"]www.rad-marathon.net[/URL] oder direkt bei Bonanza Radmobil in der Unteren Königstr. 23 in Bamberg.[/SIZE][/FONT]


----------



## multiMonochrom (9. Mai 2011)

Gibt es vor Ort so etwas wie Schließfächer oder ähnliches (für Wertsachen, Schlüssel etc.)?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Streckenchef (9. Mai 2011)

nein sowas gibts leider nicht. Bisher wurde aber noch nie was aus einem Auto gestohlen.
Bis Sonntag!
p.s.: die Anmeldung läuft nur noch bis morgen, also schnell melden und Nachmeldegebühr sparen!


----------



## lilly-joe (9. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

muss man sich bei der Anmeldung für eine Streckenlänge entscheiden oder kann man sich erst direkt auf der Strecke überlegen, ob man eine oder zwei Runden fährt? Letzteres steht auf der Ritchey-Challenge Seite, konnte aber auf eurer Homepage keinen Hinweis finden.

lilly-joe


----------



## mtbmarcus (9. Mai 2011)

Gibt es die 42km-Strecke irgendwo als GPX-Datei? Würde sie mir gerne wegen dem Höhenprofil aufs GPS laden. 
Gerne auch per PM!

Gruß & Danke
Marcus


----------



## Streckenchef (10. Mai 2011)

hallo,
die gibt, ja, allerdings nicht öffentlich. Dies war Bedingung für die Genehmigung. Wenn du mir deine E-Mail Adresse schickst, kann ich dir aber gern ein Höhenprofil als .jpg zukommen lassen oder du nimmst einfach das hier:


----------



## lilly-joe (10. Mai 2011)

Hallo Streckenchef,

hoer nochmal meine Frage: muss man sich bei der Anmeldung für eine Streckenlänge entscheiden oder kann man sich erst direkt auf der Strecke überlegen, ob man eine oder zwei Runden fährt? Letzteres steht auf der Ritchey-Challenge Seite, konnte aber auf eurer Homepage keinen Hinweis finden.

lilly-joe


----------



## Streckenchef (10. Mai 2011)

du kannst dich nicht frei währen des Rennens entscheiden. 
Du kannst allerdings verkürzen. Dies ist bedingt durch die verschiedenen Meldegebühren.
Wenn du 84km meldest kannst du 42km und 22km auch fahren.
Wenn du 42km meldest kannst du auch 22km fahren.
Wenn du 22km meldest kannst du nur 22km fahren.

(Kilometerangeben laut Ausschreibung, ohne Gewähr)


----------



## laufcultur (10. Mai 2011)

Das wird mein erstes MTB Rennen. 
Kann mir jemand was zur Bereifung sagen? 
Ich wollte vorne den Rocket Ron und hinten den Racing Ralph nehmen. 
Reicht das gripmäßig aus?


----------



## ]:-> (10. Mai 2011)

laufcultur schrieb:


> Das wird mein erstes MTB Rennen.
> Kann mir jemand was zur Bereifung sagen?
> Ich wollte vorne den Rocket Ron und hinten den Racing Ralph nehmen.
> Reicht das gripmäßig aus?



Das ist ja doch immer sehr individuell.
Ich kann mir aber nicht vorstellen wo man bei normalen Bedingungen mehr Grip bräuchte, deshalb würde ich sagen: passt scho!
Du kommst doch aus der Region, wenn du in unseren Wäldern damit klar kommst, wirste da bestimmt auch in Litzendorf/Bamberg klar kommen.

Bin ebenfalls mit der Kombi unterwegs.
Viel Spass auf deinem ersten Mara...und viel Spass beim Süchtig werden


----------



## laufcultur (10. Mai 2011)

]:->;8296018 schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist ja doch immer sehr individuell.
> Ich kann mir aber nicht vorstellen wo man bei normalen Bedingungen mehr Grip bräuchte, deshalb würde ich sagen: passt scho!
> Du kommst doch aus der Region, wenn du in unseren Wäldern damit klar kommst, wirste da bestimmt auch in Litzendorf/Bamberg klar kommen.
> 
> ...



Danke für die Info!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schusi (11. Mai 2011)

Hallo Streckenchef,

veröffentlicht Ihr noch Anmeldelisten auf Eurer Seite?

Merci
Schusi


----------



## seitenlinie (12. Mai 2011)

Hallo.
Gibts bei euch eig Flaschenversorgung auf der Strecke oder Becher?
vg


----------



## mtbmarcus (12. Mai 2011)

Viel wichtiger. Wie wird das Wetter? Aktuell steht da 13° und Regen

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## ]:-> (13. Mai 2011)

Hmm,
also wenn man dem hier glauben darf: http://www.wetter.com/wetter_aktuel...rhersage_details/?id=DE0006368&d=2&prev=3days, dann bleibt wohl nix übrig als verdammt schnell zu sein 

Die Flaschenfrage würde mich auch extrem interessieren. Gibt es gereichte Flaschen und wenn ja, wo (VP auf der Strecke oder die nach einer Runde im Zielbereich).

ciao


----------



## mountainbike (13. Mai 2011)

@ streckenchef und verantwortliche - immer noch keine info bezüglich flaschenservice und keine starterliste online. ganz schwach, ist mein sonst bei der ritchey-serie nicht gewohnt!


----------



## mtbmarcus (14. Mai 2011)

Tummelt hier sich jemand aus der Ecke der etwas zur Strecke sagen kann? Eher Schotter oder Trails? Aktueller Zustand? Wie wird die Strecke wenn es wie angekündigt heute Abend/Nacht wirklich regnen sollte?
Über einige Infos würde bestimmt nicht nur ich mich freuen

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ]:-> (14. Mai 2011)

Na bevor garkeiner schreibt, mal so grob meine Erinnerungen von vor zwei Jahren (da wurde aber wohl einiges Geändert):
ne lange Erd-Auffahrt am Beginn (die war sehr schlammig), dann Schotter, ab und zu Erd-Waldwege oder Wurzel-Trails. Wenn ich mich recht erinner gings am Ende durch so Erd-Wurzel Passagen im Flachen, recht verwinkelt, etwas Asphalt am Ende. An die Abfahrten kann ich mich nimmer wirklich erinnern, heißt aber dass die anscheinend auch ned besonders aufgefallen sind.

Damals war die witterung aber viel feuchter in den Wochen davor und ich war mit Larsen TT vorne und hinten unterwegs.
Morgen komm ich mit Ron/Ralph, denk auch mit Regen wird das keine richtige Schlammschlacht, so trocken wies etz war. Hoffen tu ich das zumindest 

Ciao bis morgen 
(p.s. bin nicht im IBC-Team Trikot unterwegs)


----------



## Streckenchef (14. Mai 2011)

Hallo,
entschuldigt bitte die späte Antwort.
Wir waren seit Mittoch jeden Tag 12-14 Std mit Organisation beschäftigt und ich konnte leider nicht so schnell wie gewohnt antworten.
Heute war die Strecke staubtrocken, aber wies aussieht regnets heut nacht nochmal.
Die Streckenführung hat mir der von vor 2 Jahren nichts mehr gemein.
Sie ist schnell und extrem knackig (konditionell). 
Es sind einige Trails vorhanden.
Nach dem ersten Aufstieg auf den Geisberg, vom Stammberg zurück ins Tal ist ach größtenteils Trail. Ebenfalls die zweite Abfahrt vom Stammberg. Nichtsdestotrotz sind weite Strecken Schotterwege oder Flurbereinigungswege.


An den Verpflegungstationen gibts Flaschen, jedoch nicht unbegrenzt, das ist logitisch schlichtweg für uns nicht zu stemmen.
Wenn die Flaschen weg sind gibts Iso oder Wasser aus Bechern.
Die Streckenführung wie auch Verpflegungsstationen sind auf der HP in der Streckenkarte vermerkt. Aber sie befindet sich grob bei km 20 in Lohndorf und bei der Zieldurchfahrt.
Starterliste gibts nichtmehr ohnline weil sich leute zwecks Datenschutz beschwert haben.
So dann mal bis morgen und viel Erfolg!


----------



## multiMonochrom (15. Mai 2011)

Für mich war es ja das erste Marathonrennen überhaupt - und es hat mir richtig viel Spaß gemacht.

Ich freue mich schon auf die Fortsetzung im nächsten Jahr ;-)


----------



## Hoemi80 (15. Mai 2011)

Hier gibts Ergebnisse:
http://www.pflanzl.info/Seiten/Results/Results_PDF2011/20110515Litzendorf/20110515Litzendorf.htm


----------



## ]:-> (15. Mai 2011)

Hoemi80 schrieb:


> Hier gibts Ergebnisse:
> http://www.pflanzl.info/Seiten/Results/Results_PDF2011/20110515Litzendorf/20110515Litzendorf.htm



oh, super,
Danke!


----------



## Fabse86 (16. Mai 2011)

Ich fands auch super. Besonders ab KM 30 hat mir die Strecke super gefallen.
Und die "Lohndorfer Wand" war auch geil, die Zuschauer haben mir super geholfen da komplett hoch zufahren

Einige haben sich verfahren, es ist mir aber irgendwie unklar wie das passieren kann. Die Beschilderung fand ich immer eindeutig.


----------



## ]:-> (16. Mai 2011)

Jo, war in einer 50er Gruppe die sich verfahren hat. 
Wenn ich das im Nachhinein richtig gehört habe, war eine Absperrung weggerissen, sodass alle geradeaus gefahren sind.
Sind dann erstmal kurz weitergeirrt, haben 2 mal umgedreht und sind dann irgendwo so einen Wurzelweg hochgelaufen, weil wir oben die Strecke gesehen haben.
Ist halt schon bitter wenn sich die ganze Verfolgergruppe auf der 42km Runde verfährt


----------



## Hoemi80 (16. Mai 2011)

Bei mir war auch eine Absperrung weggerissen. 
Anstatt links in den Wald abzubiegen ist die ganze Gruppe (15-20 Mann) geradeaus weiter.
Ca. 500m weiter hat sich dann der Weg geteilt, und keiner wusste wohin... 

War zwar nur am Ende des Feldes, aber trotzdem nervig, wenn man erstmal 5 Minuten die Strecke suchen muss.


----------



## Streckenchef (16. Mai 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
hier gibts Fotos:
http://www.sportograf.com/de/shop/event/1012


das mit der Absperrung ist sehr doof gelaufen. Ich war gestern nochmal an der Stelle und habe den Fehler gefunden:
Das Absperrband war links an einem Baum festgebunden, rechst nur an einem Pfosten eingehängt, damit der Bauer noch durchkommt.
Um halb 9 wurde die Strecke kontrolliert, da war noch alles gut.
Dann muss folgendes passiert sein:
Jemand ist da durchgefahren/gelaufen, hat das Band ausgehängt (es konnte sich definitiv nicht von selbst aushängen, da es durch den linkspfeil gesichert war)
Da der Wind an dieser Stelle von vorne kam, hat er das Band in das Gebüsch auf der linken seite Geweht. Daher muss es dann nach "geradeaus" anstatt nach "linksabbiegen" ausgesehen haben.
Allerdings standen dort auch noch mehrere Linkspfeile sowie Bodenmarkierungen.
Ich hoffe es hat trotzdem Spass gemacht!
Grüße


----------



## mountainbike (16. Mai 2011)

hi jungs - ich war auch in der verfolgergruppe die sich verfahren hat. 

 ja die mittelstrecke war dann gelaufen

aber alles in allem muss ich sagen - schönes event, nächstes jahr wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbmarcus (17. Mai 2011)

Ich muß auch mal meinen Senf zu der Veranstaltung dazu geben.
Alles in allem ist die Veranstaltung schon gut organisiert.
Für ein eventuell absichtlich abgerissenes Absperrband kann der Veranstalter nichts. Meine Gruppe hat an der Stelle auch kurz gezögert. Aber man konnte sehen daß links eine Spur war. Also sind wir den Anstieg hoch gefahren und dann waren da auch wieder Pfeile. Es ging dann auf Schotter wieder bergab. Irgendwann kam dann rechts aus dem Wald eine Gruppe auf die Strecke. Diese Gruppe hat sich auf jeden Fall unbeabsichtigt den Anstieg gespart. 

An der Verpflegung gab es meiner Meinung nach nichts auszusetzen. Da ich mit Camelbak fahre mußte ich diese auf der 42km Strecke nicht in Anspruch nehmen. Hat aber gut ausgesehen. Das gleiche gilt auch für die Verpflegung im Zielbereich.

Warum der Veranstalter z.B. nicht Startnummern in verschiedenen Farben oder zumindest farbige Punkte auf die Startnummern klebt damit besser unterschieden werden kann wer welche Distanz fährt wundert mich auch etwas. Ist auch für Streckenposten wesentlich einfacher zu unterscheiden.

Sich auf der Strecke entscheiden zu können ob man 45km oder 90km fahren will würde ich nicht machen. Vorher entscheiden, fertig. Bedeutet auf jeden Fall weniger Streß für den Veranstalter und auch für die Fahrer.

Für mich war eigentlich der Start das einzige NO GO! Ich habe beim Start im Mittelfeld gestanden. Wir haben unsere Räder quasi de ersten Berg fast raufschieben müßen. Das Tor ist ein absolutes Nadelöhr. Als es aus dem Ort rausging konnte man die Spitzengruppe schon einige 100m auf der nächsten Anhöhe sehen. Da ging also nichts mehr. Es müßte ein Fahrzeug vorneweg fahren und den Start erst freigeben wenn das Feld wieder etwas zusammengekommen ist.

Ansonsten bin ich nächstes wieder dabei.
Ach ja, 5.- für die Nachmeldung würden wohl auch ausreichen.

Viele Grüße
Marcus


----------



## seitenlinie (17. Mai 2011)

hallo zusammen...
@mtbmarcus: Ich war auch in der Gruppe die sie verfahren hat. Wir sind dann quer durch den Wald gestapft. Wir haben auf jeden Fall Zeit verloren, den mein Kollege den ich 2km vorher überholt habe, und der nach dem "Verfahren"rum gedreht hat, war dann wieder vor mir und ich hab ihn dann nochmal ueberholt.
Vg


----------



## Ervin (20. Mai 2011)

Endlich raus aus dem Krankenhaus und wieder zuhause. So eine OP macht echt kein Spaß. 
So habe ich mir den Marathon nicht vorgestellt aber was solls. 500m vor dem Ziel ist ein Fahrer vor mir gestürzt (Wiese, angeblich schlecht einsehbarer Graben/Loch), ich konnte nicht richtig ausweichen und bin auch über den Lenker geflogen. Beide landeten wir im Klinikum Scheßlitz. Ich mit gebrochenem Schlüsselbein. 
Shit Happens, kein Grund zum ärgern. 
Während der langen Zeit in der wir beide liegend auf die Sanitäter warteten, sind weitere 4-5 Fahrer an gleicher Stelle gestürzt, obwohl einige Fahrer stehen blieben und die anderen vor dieser "Unebenheit" und den liegenden Verletzten gewarnt hatten. DANKE Jungs!
Was ich aber fragen wollte ist folgendes: Ist es normal das man, paar hundert Meter vom Ziel entfernt, mit gebrochenem Schlüsselbein, 50min in der Wiese liegt und auf den Abtransport ins Klinikum wartet???
Zeitangabe weis ich weil mein Garmin die Zeit aufgenommen hat. Zuerst kam offensichtlich die Feuerwehr, ca. 10-15min nach dem Unfall. Dann erst die Sanitäter und weitere 10-15min später der Notarzt mit den Schmerzmitteln... Dan hat es nochmal lange gedauert bis es zum Abtransport kam. Irgendwann war auch der Organisator da und hat geschaut was los ist. Der war "super nett" und hat meinen Freunden ein10 Reifen geschenkt als ich im Klinikum lag...


----------



## Streckenchef (20. Mai 2011)

Hi,
schön zu hören, dass du auf dem Weg der Genesung bist.
Warum das solange dauerte, kann ich dir leider auch nicht sagen. Dadrauf haben wir als Veranstalter keinen Einfluss.
Hast du dein Rad schon bekommen?falls nicht melde dich mal.
ich bin der,der es vom Unfallort mitgenommen hat... Aber du warst zu dem Zeitpunkt ja glaube schon ziehmlich weggetreten von den lecker Sachen die der Notarzt dir verabreicht hat...
Gute Besserung auf jedenfall und ich drück die Daumen dass du schnell wieder auf dem Rad sitzt!


----------



## ]:-> (20. Mai 2011)

Hab mich genau da auch langgemacht. Da war so ein überwachsener Längs-Graben unter dem hohen Gras. Hatte direkt jemanden vor mir und bin deshalb leicht versetzt gefahren, das Gras war durch die vielen Reifen glitschig und dann gings ab in diesen Graben...

Wünsche dir gute und schnelle Besserung!


----------



## Ervin (22. Mai 2011)

Danke!
Ja das Rad habe ich!


----------

